# Ilwu



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I was on a job and the teamsters thought they were going to drive us around and were going to haul our materials.

We found an ancient ruling that allowed both for us.
We had a small fleet of Gators with flat beds and an F150.
Screw em!


----------

